# ECA + Yohimbine HCL?



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm hopping somebody has some experience with this.

I am just finished using 24mg Eph, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin three times per day.

I will start again in two weeks, however I was considering adding in some Yohimbine HCL to the stack.

Is this effective? (There is lots of conflicting info on the net)

How much yohimbine? (Considering 2.5 to 5mg with each eca stack)

May also consider adding some PES Shift as it is on sale at the moment...am I crazy :lol:

Many thanks for any help 

P.S. - I am sticking to an ECA based stack for now, no clen or DNP suggestions please


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You can do on the basis it's also an Alpha Antagonist but I think the dose needs to be more in the 15-20mg range.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Per serving or per day?

The Y HCL sups I have looked at recommend 20mg per day as a stand alone sup? I hear that you have to watch for blood pressure combined with ECA so I would start low and work my way up as long as sides don't et too bad


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I don't really get any singificant sides from Yohimbine HCL. Lyle Mcdonald recommended something like 0.25mg per kg of weight for his stubborn fat 2 protocal. I reckon you could take more than 1 dose if you wanted but not sure more than 2-3 is wise...


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Cheers, anybody else had any experience of ECY?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i run it with my eca. which i do on a 2days on/2 days off protocol (clen+t3 on the 2days inbetween when no eca).

I also run it with captopril (or enalapril):

http://thinksteroids.com/articles/captopril-alpha-2-receptors-and-fat-loss/

just got delivery of some helios, which is injectable clen + yohimbine


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> So u do clen / t3 for 2 days then Eca for 2 days??


yes, and use the t3 as in post 5:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yes, and use the t3 as in post 5:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html


Sorry for thread jack.

Aus, with the 2 days on/off of t3 how do you measure several consecutive days worth of body temp? Do you run it for 2 weeks to gauge your tolerance level is? Debating 2 weeks on/off or two days with Clen and t3.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i run it with my eca. which i do on a 2days on/2 days off protocol (clen+t3 on the 2days inbetween when no eca).
> 
> I also run it with captopril (or enalapril):
> 
> ...


Cheers Aus,

Any advise on dosage when run with 24mg eph, 200mg caffeine?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mitch6689 said:


> Sorry for thread jack.
> 
> Aus, with the 2 days on/off of t3 how do you measure several consecutive days worth of body temp? Do you run it for 2 weeks to gauge your tolerance level is? Debating 2 weeks on/off or two days with Clen and t3.


measure baseline for 1 week. Always measure daily. its not a tolerance level, its measuring your temp, and seeing how much t3 you need to actually increase metabolism- that is indicated by the rise in temp.



Need2Grow said:


> Cheers Aus,
> 
> Any advise on dosage when run with 24mg eph, 200mg caffeine?


E:C:A ratio is 1:10:3 or 1:10:4 or as close as you can get it.


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but what's the point in the 2days eca and yohimbine/2 days clen t3? I understand the t3 but is the eca and clen rotation to avoid become desensitised to their effects? If this is the case does this remove the need for yohimbine or diphenhydramine?


----------

